# God Bless America (5/11/2012)



## habicore_5150 (Jan 31, 2012)

Written AND directed by Bobcat Goldthwait
Yes, the guy from Police Academy

while im not typically the kind of guy who goes out to the theater to watch some movies
there is a good chance i might go and see this one

anybody wanting to see this movie?


----------



## Fiction (Jan 31, 2012)

This looks terrible, I have to see this.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 31, 2012)

OH MY GOD.



They finally made a movie about me!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 31, 2012)

This movie is about me. Wheres my fucking money?


----------



## habicore_5150 (Feb 20, 2012)

in case if anyone asks about the video being unavailable in the OP, here's another link to it


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 20, 2012)

This doesn't seem terrible, in that it's probably so bad it will be fantastic in a cult sort of way. Part of the reason for that is that most of its based on a plan that most of its target audience have had but never will act on. It's very relatable.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 11, 2012)

Can't wait to see this and Prometheus.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 11, 2012)

^took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## Michael T (Apr 11, 2012)

That will be great.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Apr 11, 2012)

_I want this now.



_


----------



## ROAR (Apr 11, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> Can't wait to see this and Prometheus.





synrgy said:


> ^took the words right outta my mouth.



Good to see some people on here have sense,
don't forget about Dark Knight and The Hobbit.

This looks hilarious


----------



## Razzy (Apr 11, 2012)

I have to see this.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 11, 2012)

ROAR said:


> don't forget about Dark Knight and The Hobbit



This is 'Murica; We don't like to think about things that far ahead!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 11, 2012)

synrgy said:


> This is 'Murica; We don't like to think about things that far ahead!


Bullshit: Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 20, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> Bullshit: Duke Nukem Forever.



Now we prefer to not think about that, period.


----------

